# $3.44 Router Bits



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Some of our Aussie (you know who you are) members have been gloating lately over getting inexpensive (not cheap) bits from a site in OZ land. Well PFFFFFFFFT to you because.... *I got my shipment in today!!!! *Man! You can't beat the price. I got six bits at 3.44US each as well as 2 5pks of jigsaw blades for .69 each (yep, that's 69 cents).

Check it out at ... http://sawandbits.com/catalog/index.php?currency=USD


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Can't say much other than.... NICE HAUL GEORGE!


----------



## Electron (May 22, 2008)

George, you of all people should know that we wouldn't lie to you! Harry


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Hey George,

Thanks very much for the head's up....*I got my shipment yesterday*....11 bits in all, I'll post them right now....

Ed......


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

One more....oh, btw, did I mention they were $3.71 US after taxes each? It cost me extra shipping but even at that it cost $108 for all the bits to get to my door.

How about that...thanks again George, it's a great deal....even Harry is impressed I would say....

Ed......


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Way to go, Ed! You got some nice ones. I just sent my check for my second order for 13 bits and 4 bearings today. I figured I had better get what I wanted now since they are considering closing down the sight after Christmas. When I placed the order there was a note on the sight that they were closing Dec. 19 for Christmas and make the decision as to open back up or not then. So this may be the end of a great deal.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I think my math is a bit fuzzy. When I divide $108 by 11 bits I get $9.81 per bit. I think I will stick with the Woodriver bits on sale at Woodcraft which are on sale for $5.00 each. 11 of those would cost me $58.30 out the door.


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Hey George,

Way to go, these are quality bits for sure.

Hi Mike,

Would the same 11 that I got cost me that, isn't that the question? This is without a doubt a great deal....and....shipping for me would not be much different in Canada. Some of these bits are normally at regular price around $67 - 90 dollars. Now in the end, the bits you're talking about may be a great sale too....so put the site up and let's have a look.....

Thanks Mike,

Ed.......


----------



## rwyoung (Aug 3, 2008)

I too got some too and after tax and shipping they were still under $5 each. Even bought some of the 30 cent jig saw blades to "play" with.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Guys

I still like buying them for 1.78 each  at the front door...


http://cgi.ebay.com/30-pc-1-2-Shank...50386QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262

===========
====


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I still like buying them for 1.78 each  at the front door...
> 
> ...


Now I know why you have so many cutters Bj, at $1.78 you can probably only use them once or twice and you can't bring you're self round to tossing them in the bin!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Harry

hahahahahahahaha LOL most last a long time, but if I do wipe one out I just pull the bearing off and can it  but it's no big deal to replace it for about a buck and half   I have only taken one out by routing some Alum. 




=======



harrysin said:


> Now I know why you have so many cutters Bj, at $1.78 you can probably only use them once or twice and you can't bring you're self round to tossing them in the bin!


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Trouble is, they don't do CC or Paypal. It will cost me more than the order to transfer the money. With shipping and Taxes the prices landed here will have quadrupled.

Cheers

Peter


----------

